
A Note on Smartphone IP Ratings - hownottowrite
https://forums.oneplus.com/threads/a-note-on-smartphone-ip-ratings.1027087/
======
llampx
Sounds like fan service by Onplus. No certification, no warranty, just take
our word for it that the phone was waterproof for this one instance.

